# When will he race agin...



## specialk (Aug 14, 2014)

out at michigan....maybe the season....sooner or later he's got to face the mic.....


----------



## riprap (Aug 14, 2014)

He's got a lot of  people depending on him. He's got a lot of employees and 3 drivers that have to be worried about their future.  When all this plays out I'm interested what sponsors are going to stick with the Stewart name?


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 14, 2014)

Innocent or guilty, the Tony Stewart we all knew before last Saturday night is no more. Unfortunately lots of people want to see him hang for this simply because of who he is. Had this been any other driver on the track that night we wouldn't even be having this conversation. I don't even see why the man was even still competing in these events after last years incident. I know he loves to race and that's fine. But as others stated, he has a lot of people who depend on him to be chancing things in this type series in his position. When will he race again? Who knows. But if and when he does, my money says we see a totally different person with a whole new outlook. One way or another, I feel he either does some time or writes a fat check!


----------



## chocolate dog (Aug 14, 2014)

Greene728 said:


> Innocent or guilty, the Tony Stewart we all knew before last Saturday night is no more. Unfortunately lots of people want to see him hang for this simply because of who he is. Had this been any other driver on the track that night we wouldn't even be having this conversation. I don't even see why the man was even still competing in these events after last years incident. I know he loves to race and that's fine. But as others stated, he has a lot of people who depend on him to be chancing things in this type series in his position. When will he race again? Who knows. But if and when he does, my money says we see a totally different person with a whole new outlook. One way or another, I feel he either does some time or writes a fat check!



Nailed it. That's all that needs to be said. No need in this one getting deleted too.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 14, 2014)

riprap said:


> He's got a lot of  people depending on him. He's got a lot of employees and 3 drivers that have to be worried about their future.  When all this plays out I'm interested what sponsors are going to stick with the Stewart name?



I could see quite a few sponsors backing away from Stewart.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 15, 2014)

Kinda makes you wonder.....Is his conscience guilt ridden?I could understand being out the one race but now this one also.
He may never race again!!!
Gonna be interesting to see how all this plays out


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Kinda makes you wonder.....Is his conscience guilt ridden?I could understand being out the one race but now this one also.
> He may never race again!!!
> Gonna be interesting to see how all this plays out



Yep


----------



## anhieser (Aug 15, 2014)

*,*

Delete it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2014)

specialk said:


> out at michigan....maybe the season....sooner or later he's got to face the mic.....



I'd be interested in hearing his take on the matter.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 15, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Kinda makes you wonder.....Is his conscience guilt ridden?



This may be what you're saying.  If so, pay this post no attention.

If you accidentally kill someone, it will still shake you up.  Tony took the life of another human being behind the wheel of a race car.  I can understand why he wouldn't want to get in another race car for a while.  It's human nature.  This doesn't mean that Tony is guilty of purposefully killing that boy.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> This may be what you're saying.  If so, pay this post no attention.
> 
> If you accidentally kill someone, it will still shake you up.  Tony took the life of another human being behind the wheel of a race car.  I can understand why he wouldn't want to get in another race car for a while.  It's human nature.  This doesn't mean that Tony is guilty of purposefully killing that boy.



Totally agree.  Where some folks are probably drawing a different conclusion, is the fact that he was read to suit up and race at Watkins Glen.  I think others within his camp most likely pointed out that it would not be a wise move, as he would be viewed more harshly, if he went on as "business as usual".


----------



## chocolate dog (Aug 15, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> is the fact that he was read to suit up and race at Watkins Glen.



Fact? 

There is NO possible way to know what Tony was ready to do and pretending to know is ludicrous.

The "business as usual" remark came from his agent very early on the next morning.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Fact?
> 
> There is NO possible way to know what Tony was ready to do and pretending to know is ludicrous.
> 
> The "business as usual" remark came from his agent very early on the next morning.



I would think Zippadelli would be in the know.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 15, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Totally agree.  Where some folks are probably drawing a different conclusion, is the fact that he was read to suit up and race at Watkins Glen.  I think others within his camp most likely pointed out that it would not be a wise move, as he would be viewed more harshly, if he went on as "business as usual".



I would imagine his lawyers are telling him to stay as far away from a live mic as possible, too.  Nothing good can come from Tony talking to the media.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I would imagine his lawyers are telling him to stay as far away from a live mic as possible, too.  Nothing good can come from Tony talking to the media.



I'm sure they are, but I'd still like to hear what he has to say.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 15, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I'm sure they are, but I'd still like to hear what he has to say.



Not me... Wouldn't hurt my feelings to see him disappear from racing!


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not me... Wouldn't hurt my feelings to see him disappear from racing!



That might just happen.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 15, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not me... Wouldn't hurt my feelings to see him disappear from racing!



Is that because you don't like Tony Stewart or because you think he's a murderer?

In a situation like this, you have to separate Tony Stewart, the racer from Tony Stewart, the person.

He's raced dirt tracks around here, and from all indications (from people who interacted with him), he was a great guy.  I haven't heard anyone say he came across as arragant or a donkeyhole.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 15, 2014)

Most of the people who want anything done are just tony haters


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> Most of the people who want anything done are just tony haters




And the folks that don't want anything done are just Tony fans..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> Most of the people who want anything done are just tony haters



I'm not gonna go that far, but it is a factor in alot of people's feelings on the situation, especially on a sports site.  Sports fans, myself included, tend to go after a rival alot a little harder than "my guy".  Everyone does it, and if they say otherwise, they're lying to you or to themselves.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Is that because you don't like Tony Stewart or because you think he's a murderer?
> 
> In a situation like this, you have to separate Tony Stewart, the racer from Tony Stewart, the person.
> 
> He's raced dirt tracks around here, and from all indications (from people who interacted with him), he was a great guy.  I haven't heard anyone say he came across as arragant or a donkeyhole.




Don't hate Tony at all. I don't really care for him and never have. He's a heck of a driver and with that being said I think he is arrogant and he has shown it on the track more times than anyone can count. 

No need to separate.. He was a driver that night and I don't think he meant to kill or hurt the kid.. I do think and from what I've seen on the video he meant to flex his Tony muscle towards a kid that was disrespecting him by being on the track. 

Tony has done what that kid did on multiple occasions!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 15, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Tony has done what that kid did on multiple occasions!



And if he'd gotten hit, whose fault would that have been?

Edit to add:  Notice that Tony isn't in traffic, either.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Edit to add:  Notice that Tony isn't in traffic, either.



The drivers weren't trying to get close to him either... Tony was high on the track and the 1st driver had no problem missing the kid..


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 15, 2014)

I think Stewart is done with racing. I would not be surprised if he retires.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 15, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> The drivers weren't trying to get close to him either... Tony was high on the track and the 1st driver had no problem missing the kid..



The first car veered to miss him.  The fool pretty much jumped in front of it.  Do you think think that car may have been blocking Tony's view a bit.

If Tony had just intentionally run him down he would have hit him with his front tire.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> If Tony had just intentionally run him down he would have hit him with his front tire.



I never thought Tony meant to hit him and that has been my stance. I do however think he meant to scare the kid and it went wrong.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I never thought Tony meant to hit him and that has been my stance. I do however think he meant to scare the kid and it went wrong.



This.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 15, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I never thought Tony meant to hit him and that has been my stance. I do however think he meant to scare the kid and it went wrong.



Then it's a Trayvonn Martin / George Zimmerman situation.  It's where two fools met, and one of them died.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Then it's a Trayvonn Martin / George Zimmerman situation.  It's where two fools met, and one of them died.



So is Tony representing Trayvonn? A thug, bully and criminal??


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 15, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> So is Tony representing Trayvonn? A thug, bully and criminal??



Nope.  Just one of two fools.


----------



## specialk (Aug 15, 2014)

JEFF BURTON

BRETT FROOD

GREG ZIPADELLI



THE MODERATOR:  Good morning, everyone.  I thank you for your time this morning.  Certainly appreciate it.  Up here is Jeff Burton, our interim driver of the No. 14 car this weekend.  Greg Zipadelli, VP of competition, Stewart Haas Racing, and Brett Frood executive vice president of Stewart Haas Racing. 

            There will be some questions that we simply will be unable to answer.  There is an ongoing investigation to the tragic accident that took place last Saturday night.  We're going to respect the process and the people involved in that investigation. 

            With that we're here today simply to brief everyone on our current plans, and that includes Jeff Burton in the No. 14 car here at Michigan.  No decisions have been made regarding any upcoming races.

            With that we'll open it up to questions.  We'll really just take a handful and go on about our day here.



            Q.  Brett, was this decision not to have Tony race this weekend, was it based on his emotional state, the ongoing investigation?  If it's the latter, will he not race again until the investigation is complete? 

            BRETT FROOD:  This decision was Tony's.  An emotional week for him.  He's grieving.  Made the decision he's not ready to get in the racecar and will take it week by week. 

            It will be up to Tony when he's ready to get back in the car. 



            Q.  Brett, where is Tony?  Are you in contact with him constantly?  How much is he playing a role as far as other decisions at SHR?

            BRETT FROOD:  Tony is surrounded right now by his closest friends and family.  We're obviously in contact with him. 

            His location is of a private nature right now. 



            Q.  How is everything, sponsorship, at Stewart Haas Racing?  Jeff, talk about stepping in the racecar after a situation like this.

            BRETT FROOD:  From a sponsor standpoint, we've got the greatest sponsors in the world.  They're very caring.  They understand it's an emotional time.  There's much sympathy for the family of the young man, and the care for Tony.  We've had a great deal of support from our partners. 

            As far as getting ready for this weekend, the task at hand for Greg, the rest of our crew, is to prepare four cars for our drivers and figure out how to win this weekend at Michigan. 

            JEFF BURTON:  My role here is to hopefully provide a little stability, give that team a chance to have the most success they can have in a very difficult situation. 

            Hopefully me being here in some kind of way can help, I don't know how, but hopefully I can find a way to help a healing process start.  I don't know how that is, but that would be my ultimate goal for everybody. 

            Obviously it's an awkward situation for everybody.  But there's a lot of people at Stewart Haas Racing that work really, really hard and deserve 100% effort from me, and that's what they're going to get.



            Q.  Jeff, can you walk us through when the team reached out to you?  Can you also give us a reaction to the NASCAR rule that was announced about 45 minutes ago?

            JEFF BURTON:  I think NASCAR is in a position to in some cases immediately respond to situations.  As we all know, NASCAR has been unbelievable in regard to safety.  I believe they have led the industry as it relates to safety for the last 10 years or so.  I think NASCAR does a really good job of looking at all the information and making the best decision they can make. 

            I support the decision that they feel like it's what they need to do.  It's pretty simple.  I'm proud that they want safety to be on the forefront.  That's what this rule is all about. 



            Q.  When did the team reach out to you?

            JEFF BURTON:  Greg reached out to me - my days are getting blurred - I think Wednesday morning to ask if I was interested.  So it started the process.  It was just in case Tony decides.  We didn't really know.  But it was a Wednesday morning conversation.  And he gets up earlier than I do, by the way. 



            Q.  After this terrible accident, I looked online what was written in Europe.  There was a lot of speculation and reports that are totally wrong.  When all the investigations are completed, are you planning to put this right and inform the media this and this happened instead of media, especially in foreign countries, writing speculation articles?

            BRETT FROOD:  We certainly understand the media has a job to do.  While there may be some irresponsible reporting, right now the focus of everyone should be on the family that's grieving.  There has been some of that focus that hasn't been there. 

            I'm quite certain when we get through this that everyone will get the story from the key parties. 



            Q.  Brett, will Jeff be your interim driver throughout?  Are there any concerns about the overall stability of SHR?

            BRETT FROOD:  Jeff will be the driver this weekend at Michigan.  We have not discussed any other races.  We'll talk to Tony.  When he's ready to get in the car, he'll be in there, and we'll go from there. 



            Q.  Does this affect the overall stability of Stewart Haas Racing?

            BRETT FROOD:  Absolutely not. 



            Q.  Brett, the way NASCAR rules work, Tony would have to start today to still be eligible for the Chase.  Is this in effect his resigning from consideration for the Chase this year?

            BRETT FROOD:  I'll be honest, the Chase is of the lowest priority as it relates to Tony right now.  As far as the Chase, the only care I have this weekend is to get Danica in the Chase. 

            Right now it's about getting Tony in a better place than he is.  When he's ready to do that, he'll get back in the car.  Don't care about the Chase. 



            Q.  Jeff, do you feel there's any entertainment value lost with the rule change this morning?

            JEFF BURTON:  I don't know.  I mean, I think safety overrides entertainment.  Even if it does, it doesn't matter. 



            Q.  Understandably Tony is devastated, as you say.  A lot of people are wondering how Tony is doing.  Can you talk about where he's at right now.

            BRETT FROOD:  It's been an emotional week for him.  He's grieving.  Anytime someone is lost, especially at a racetrack, it's tragic.  It was a tragic accident, and he's dealing with quite a bit of grief. 

            THE MODERATOR:  Thank you, everyone.  Appreciate your time.



     FastScripts by ASAP Sports


----------



## nickel back (Aug 15, 2014)

he says he is done

http://empirenews.net/nascar-tony-s...g-after-accident-that-kills-competing-driver/


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2014)

nickel back said:


> he says he is done
> 
> http://empirenews.net/nascar-tony-s...g-after-accident-that-kills-competing-driver/



It's a hoax.


----------



## srb (Aug 15, 2014)

.....


----------



## nickel back (Aug 15, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> It's a hoax.



yep...

http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/878...ills-competing-driver-nascar-article-is-fake/


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 15, 2014)

When all the legal ramifications, pushin' and pullin' are said and done, I believe he will find that he just couldn't stay away from the sport he loves.


----------



## tcward (Aug 15, 2014)

My guess is Tony is done as a racer.


----------



## one_shot (Aug 17, 2014)

tcward said:


> My guess is Tony is done as a racer.



His career is over! He ought been resting for the next day race.


----------



## Walker44 (Aug 17, 2014)

In observation  I feel sorry for both parties ---- The kid was acting like a fool " I 'll show him "  make a name for himself -- TS -- we  will never know the reasoning but I doubt it was intentional 
But I don't think you will ever see TS drive in NASCAR again ---- He cant even fake it under an assumed name like Shoeless Joe Jackson ,  
But the sport of NASCAR has reached another turning point  Like after SR's accident  It was never the same after it, people lost interest , no excitement
So now the product which had become Boring anyway , will loose its most talented Bad Boy and just drift off to lower and lower decline -  While not a JR fan  He is about the only driver left that would raise any interest and that's questionable     RIP NASCAR  the fat lady has sung


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 17, 2014)

TS won't make, or break NASCAR...he's just not that important.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 18, 2014)

oh there's still a couple exciting "bad boys".  Harvick, Busch, and the other Busch.


----------



## srb (Aug 19, 2014)

*Yes...*



emusmacker said:


> oh there's still a couple exciting "bad boys".  Harvick, Busch, and the other Busch.



+Bad Brad....Maybe Newman,Biff on good days...


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 19, 2014)

srb said:


> +Bad Brad....Maybe Newman,Biff on good days...



I like Biffle, but have never considered him a bad boy.


----------



## 308 WIN (Aug 21, 2014)

tcward said:


> My guess is Tony is done as a racer.



MY GUESS is for at least 8-10 years, as he may be sitting in prison for manslaughter. No, not murder, he didn't do it on purpose, but the video and especially the AUDIO sure seems to confirm the "put the kid in his place" theory mentioned above. The track was relatively quiet under caution when one engine "gunned it" just as Stewart came into the picture sideways. I just don't know if that tape is enough to convict for anything, maybe not. No doubt a terrible tragedy for all involved, regardless of what happens with Tony.


----------



## specialk (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd say tony is out for the season....burton will probably finish the season out....


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 22, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> And the folks that don't want anything done are just Tony fans..



Nope I'm an 88 fan all the way hate tony #1 rule is the guys ran on track got hit what did he think was gonna happen


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 22, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> Nope I'm an 88 fan all the way hate tony #1 rule is the guys ran on track got hit what did he think was gonna happen



Exactly what's happened to every other driver who has gotten out of their car to confront another driver (Tony included)...NOTHING.  

It's a bad deal all around.  A young driver lost his life and Tony will have to live with this for the rest of his.  If he was trying to teach him a lesson and things just went wrong, that burden will be more than he can bare.


----------



## srb (Aug 22, 2014)

Anybody seen the new video that shows the guy grabbing  ts car?Just is it real?


----------

